# Happy Birthday Semper Fidelis, Athaleyah



## Semper Fidelis (May 10, 2010)

2 members are celebrating their birthday on 05-10-2010:

-Semper Fidelis (born 1968, Age: 42)
-Athaleyah (born 1971, Age: 39)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## A.J. (May 10, 2010)

Happy birthday Rich and Athaleyah!


----------



## KMK (May 10, 2010)

Happy BDay!


----------



## Cato (May 10, 2010)

"Honor,Courage,Commitment" .... Happy Bday Marine.


----------



## kvanlaan (May 10, 2010)

Congratulations, both!


----------



## DeborahtheJudge (May 10, 2010)

Happy Birthday! Thanks for all you do!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (May 10, 2010)

Thanks everyone. I don't want you guys to think I actually manually started a thread wishing myself a Happy Birthday. The board software generates these birthday greetings in lieu of PM's and e-mails to the user.


----------



## Herald (May 10, 2010)

Semper Fidelis said:


> Thanks everyone. I don't want you guys to think I actually manually started a thread wishing myself a Happy Birthday. The board software generates these birthday greetings in lieu of PM's and e-mails to the user.



Yeah, yeah, yeah.


----------



## Herald (May 10, 2010)

Happy birthday to the both of you!


----------



## MLCOPE2 (May 10, 2010)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Cato (May 10, 2010)

When it comes around do me a favor & overlook it....Gettin too old!


----------



## Scottish Lass (May 10, 2010)

Happy birthday, y'all--may God grant you many more!


----------



## Berean (May 10, 2010)

*Happy Birthday --- both!*


----------



## Augusta (May 10, 2010)

Happy birthdays to you both!


----------



## jwright82 (May 10, 2010)

Happy birthday to you both!!!!!!


----------



## Andrew P.C. (May 10, 2010)

Happy Birthday.


----------



## nicnap (May 10, 2010)

Happy birthday to both of you! Hope it's a great one.


----------



## jayce475 (May 10, 2010)

Blessed birthday for both of you


----------



## DMcFadden (May 11, 2010)

Happy birthday to both of you!

[Rich, thanks for the explanation about the automatic software feature. Otherwise I'm sure that we would ALL simply assume that you have a pathetic need for attention  ]


----------



## Scott1 (May 11, 2010)

A happy birthday, indeed.


----------

